# Great story involving Mike Campbell of the Heartbreakers



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

When Heartbreaker Mike Campbell met a young fan, he didn't just string him along

includes video


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks...very enjoyable and heartwarming.

He did a great job building the guitar !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

That is a great story! I can't wait to see T.P. & the H.B. with CSN in TO on the 25th!!!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Aww! What a nice thing for Mike Campbell to do. I love the kid's face when Mike is first holding/playing the guitar. I thought he was going to crap his pants when Campbell asked him if he could play it in the show. Sometimes it's risky to meet your heros as they may not turn out to be what you thought, but it's awesome to see how well this kid's experience went.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The link isn't working for me--but sounds cool from the comments.
I heard recently that Nancy Wilson gave an Epi prototype to a young fan.

It's nice to hear when they give back--Every now & then you hear such stories--hopefully they do so when the cameras aren't around to record it--I'm sure it does happen with some.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a great clip. I have always been a fan of Tom Petty and Mike Campbell. Mike always just played the right licks that suited the song. Really nice thing he did for that kid....sure would have blown me away.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mike Campbell's a classy guy...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of those stories that changes your life.

Most pro players would have been reluctant to use something for the first time, lest it let them down. Speaks well of both Campbell's chops as a human being, and griffin's as a builder, that Mike didn't mind going out on that limb.


----------

